# Mein Reich



## Findling (17. Mai 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

nun ist es an der Zeit, dass auch ich mich einmal hier vorstelle.

Ich halte mich seit kurzem als "stiller Leser" hier im Forum auf und bin einfach nur begeistert von der hier teilweise gezeigten Fachkompetenz. 

Da ich aber hier bei "Ich und mein Teich" bin, nun zu mir und meinem Teich.

Ich lebe in einem kleinen Dorf an der Obermosel, direkt an der luxemburgischen Grenze. Da die Außenanlage unseres Grundstückes im vergangenen Jahr neu gestaltet wurde, kam dann endlich auch mein Traum von einem Gartenteich zum Tragen.

Der Teich befindet sich auf dem einzigen, relativ flachen Teil eines Hanggrundstückes. Er hat ein Volumen von ca. 15.000 Litern (lt. Wasseruhr) bei einer max. Tiefe von ca. 1,40 m und wurde mit Leitungswasser befüllt.
Inzwischen beherbergt er 4 Koi (ca. 8 - ca. 15 cm), 5 Goldfische, 5 Bitterlinge und 2 Teichmuscheln sowie diverse "Kleintiere" wie __ Wasserläufer, Libellenlarven, verschiedene __ Käfer ...

Die Fische werden nicht gefüttert!

Die eingebrachten Pflanzen sind teilweise in Blumenkästen für Balkon bzw. Fenster "eingesperrt" um übermäßiges Wuchern zu vermeiden, jedoch wird die Entfernung dieser Kästen die erste "Sanierungsmaßnahme" des Jahres 2006 sein!!! Bei den Pflanzen handelt es sich um verschiedene __ Binsen, __ Schilf, __ Rohrkolben, __ Iris, eine Seerose und mehrere Flachwasserpflanzen wie Sumpfdotterblumen, __ Wasserminze usw. Von den Unterwasserpflanzen habe ich leider nicht mehr viel gesehen. Sie sind wohl unseren Fischen zum Opfer gefallen.

Technik habe ich (noch) keine am Teich, jedoch ist ein Pflanzenfilter mit Bachlauf geplant und der Einbau eines Skimmers erscheint auch sinnvoll, da von den Nachbargrundstücken der Laub- und Polleneintrag doch erheblich ist.

Die Gesamtanlage des Grundstückes ist mit Sicherheit nicht unbedingt das, was die meisten Menschen unter einem "Garten" verstehen, aber uns gefällts. Auf jeden Fall hat es sich als pflegeleicht erwiesen und ich habe immer noch genug Wiese zu mähen.

Da ich mich am PC nicht sooo gut auskenne folgt jetzt der Versuch, noch einige Bilder einzustellen. 

Für den Fall dass das nicht klappt sage ich schon jetzt

Tschüß

Manfred


----------



## Thorsten (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Mein Reich*

Hallo Manfred,

na, hat doch geklappt mit den Bildern 

Also ... Herzlich Willkommen bei uns


----------



## Annett (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Mein Reich*

Hallo Manfred,

auch von mir Herzlich Willkommen im Forum.
Es stimmt schon, Deine Gartenanlage ist nicht jedermanns Geschmack.  
Aber die Geschmäcker sind eben verschieden.
Unsere Nachbarn haben auch nur groben Kies (16-36mm würde ich schätzen) ums Haus. Sie haben damit weniger zu tun, als bei einer Wiese. Die haben sie dann hinterm Haus.... 
Wenn viele Bäume in der Nachbarschaft stehen, ist es mit der Pflegeleichtigkeit allerdings auch ganz schnell wieder vorbei :?


----------



## Roland (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Mein Reich*

Hallo Manfred,

kann es sein, dass auf deinem letzten Bild die Mosel zu sehen ist?


----------



## Findling (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Mein Reich*

Hallo und guten Morgen,

@ Thorsten

dank Deiner Hilfe hat es mit den Bildern tatsächlich geklappt. Der Link ist aber auch total einfach zu bedienen...

@ Annett

Laubeintrag zwischen den Steinen ist nicht so mein Problem, sondern viele Pollen und Blütenblätter auf dem Teich. Da es sich um eine ziemlich freie Lage mit viel Wind handelt, wird der Rest schnell weitergeblasen und ansonsten habe ich in der kalten Jahreszeit die wenigen verbliebenen Blätter mit einer Gasflamme "entsorgt". Der Kies auf dem Weg um den Teich herum (auf dem meine Tochter sitzt) hat 16-38, der Rest hat überwiegend eine "Körnung" von ca. 20 bis 30 cm.

@ Roland

Ja, das auf dem letzten Bild ist die Mosel, aber nur wenn Du ganz genau hinschaust und auch weißt wohin. Im Hintergrund oben die Häuser, die stehen auf der anderen Moselseite (in Luxemburg). Wenn Du ganz genau hinschaust kannst Du sie (die Mosel) rechts oben zwischen den Blättern der Sträucher erkennen *gr*


Danke für die freundliche Aufnahme im Forum

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## Findling (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Mein Reich*

Hallo nochmal,

habe gerade bei der Kontrolle festgestellt, dass ich offensichtlich ein Problem mit den Umlauten habe. Kann das an der Einstellung liegen und wie laesst sich das aendern?

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## Annett (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Mein Reich*

Hallo Manfred,

oben im ersten Beitrag ging noch alles.. auch Deine Umlaute.
Meist liegt es daran, dass sich die Tastaturbelegung (-Sprache) umgestellt hat. Wenn Du weißt, wo und wie man sie zurückstellt dann kontrollier das mal bitte. Ansonsten versuch einfach mal einen PC-Neustart. Meist geht es dann wieder!


----------



## Roland (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Mein Reich*

Hallo Manfred,

bist du dir bewusst, dass du nur 10 km Luftlinie von mir entfernt wohnst?


----------



## Blaukoi (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Mein Reich*

Hallo,

haben Deine Koi´s in Deinem Teich schon überwintert, oder überwintern sie woanders.
Ich frage deshalb, weil bei mir kein Japaner überlebt hat, nur die Euro.-Kois,
obwohl mein Teich an der tiefesten Stelle 1,80 m tief ist.
Über eine Antwort würde ich mich freunen.

Viele Grüße aus Winkelhaid (Mittelfranken)

Volker Wontke


----------



## Findling (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Mein Reich*

Hallo Roland,

nein, war mir nicht bewußt. Habe ich auch nicht in Erwägung gezogen da in Deinem Profil die Postleitzahl mit 05... beginnt. Sind aber keine schlechten Voraussetzungen für einen Plausch am Teich.

@ Blaukoi

hallo Volker, 

habe meine Koi's seit Spätsommer 2005 im Teich. Der Winter war für sie offensichtlich kein Problem. Welche Koi's es sind kann ich Dir allerdings nicht sagen. Habe sie von einer Nachbarin, die sie im Aquarium gehalten hat bis sie ihr halt zu groß wurden und sie dann bei mir "ausgewildert" hat. Habe auch keine Ahnung, wie Koi anhand der Färbung oder so zuzuordnen wären. Einer der 4 ist gelb mit einem dunklen "Skelett"-Muster, die anderen sind in der Grundfarbe silbern mit dunklen und wenigen roten Flecken.

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## Dodi (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Mein Reich*

Hallo Manfred!

Auch von mir ein HERZLICHES WILLKOMMEN!

Ein Skimmer leistet wirklich gute Dienste. Du wirst sehen, wie nützlich er ist, wenn Du einen bei Dir installiert hast.

Viel Spaß im Forum!


----------

